# "Award Winning" Composer?



## tav.one (Feb 6, 2018)

What do you think about using this in bio, introduction, demo reel etc?
Does "Award Winning" carry any weight in itself, regardless of what that award is?

I'm asking because I won an award at a Short Films Festival for Best Music and I didn't take that very seriously. I know it's not a big award compared to national or international awards.

If it were you, would you be comfortable being called an award-winning composer or would wait till you win bigger awards?


----------



## brolly (Feb 6, 2018)

Wether I like it or not I'm an Emmy winner and as far as I can tell I'm the only one in Wales. It means nothing to me really I still can't really believe it happened but I am one and that's all there is too it. My clients use it to help add weight to their pitches to get commissions. It's on my website but I definitely feel like a fraud every time I mention it. ( which I do because some lovely people somewhere decided I deserve it)


----------



## chillbot (Feb 6, 2018)

My personal opinion, yes go for it. Does it carry a lot of weight, probably not.... but everyone does it. And it sounds nice. And you should honestly be proud of any music you wrote that won anything.

Now if you win an oscar or a grammy or emmy or whatever, that's different... but then you are no longer an "award-winning composer" you are an "academy-award-winning composer" or "grammy-award-winning composer", see? Or even an "academy-award-nominated composer".

On a side tangent, I have a beef with people who get BMI and ASCAP (or any PRO) 'awards' and claim they "won" them. BMI awards are not "won" they are given to you. Don't say you've "won three BMI awards". Even calling them 'awards' is a bit of a stretch but that aside just say you "received" them.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow, congrats on the Emmy @brolly
I understand how it can mean nothing to the artist but can mean a lot to his clients or for his business, which is good.

Thanks @chillbot, so its decided, I'm an award-winning composer


----------



## Rapollo (Feb 6, 2018)

To be honest I see many saying it on their social profiles and websites, and then I go to see what award they've got and struggle to find it anywhere. If people want to be able to say that as a feature then the actual award should be stated, thats just imo though 

I just see so many creatives (musicians in particular) who put "Professional" in front of everything they do. Kinda loses its meaning and weight to me. So yeah, I don't think it carries much weight unless the type of award is stated since the massive amount I see that are a seemingly self-proclaimed "award winning composer". But you have a right to put what you want at the end of the day!


----------



## tav.one (Feb 6, 2018)

Agreed, its good to honestly mention what & where you won
Shows up on my imdb profile, so that helps with it @Rapollo


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 6, 2018)

“Awarding Winning” is fine. I hate the word “composer” at this point. I feel like more of a decomposer or composter or even composeur most days though...


----------



## fixxer49 (Feb 6, 2018)

Rapollo said:


> To be honest I see many saying it on their social profiles and websites, and then I go to see what award they've got and struggle to find it anywhere. If people want to be able to say that as a feature then the actual award should be stated, thats just imo though
> 
> I just see so many creatives (musicians in particular) who put "Professional" in front of everything they do. Kinda loses its meaning and weight to me. So yeah, I don't think it carries much weight unless the type of award is stated since the massive amount I see that are a seemingly self-proclaimed "award winning composer". But you have a right to put what you want at the end of the day!


+1. Agreed. 
The phrase “award-winning” (without specifying which award or awards) carries with it the unspoken connotation of having won bigger, well-known national and international awards. Without context, it’s a little misleading. Not dishonest, necessarily, but a little misleading, given the expectation of what the phrase connotes. Just an opinion.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2018)

So many composers use the exact same approach and even wording in their marketing and promotion. Kind of sad for someone that is supposed to be "creative"


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 6, 2018)

itstav said:


> What do you think about using this in bio, introduction, demo reel etc?
> Does "Award Winning" carry any weight in itself, regardless of what that award is?



It's quite simple: if somebody you don't know introduces himself as "award winning ...." you immediately suggest that he wants to make himself appear bigger as he is generally perceived.
Provide important prizes that you've won in your biography, but don't assume that they have any value per se....
If you work together with somebody, you will find yourself in a unprecedented situation, and if the outcome of this collaboration is successful or not, is mainly up to what you do in the present....
And usually, people who are in charge are absolutely aware of this fact.

Therefore, my opinion is: be happy if you win an award, celebrate it. The moment of winning a prize is the perfect place to communicate your joy.
But if your reaching out for new jobs, don't try to rely on past merits. Those have a function (in communicating that you have a "history"), but as an artist you have to reinvent you for each and every project. And directors and producers know this.
However, your past can serve as a credit card which indicates your reliability, and therefore you shouldn't neglect it either....


----------



## mverta (Feb 6, 2018)

Emmy or higher, yes. Otherwise, probably not.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2018)

How about "worked for award winning composers" ?  hehe


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 6, 2018)

I've never shared this before, but I could be called the "Award Turner Downer" Composer. A couple of things happened in my life that probably attributed to this including American composer Charles Ives's quote saying, "Awards are for children, and I'm a grown man." Also when I was a teenager playing basketball my team did not end up winning 1st place although I was the leading scorer and rebounder in the entire league. My loving father knew that even with my accomplishments I would not be recognized at the league's banquet, so he purchased with his own money an extremely large trophy engraved with my stats in which he presented to me at home. I acted flattered and very happy with his generosity but on the inside felt as though I did not deserve it letting my team down as their captain.

A couple of years ago I was offered a Grammy teacher nomination and literally looked at it for a second and threw it in the garbage, then later on finding out that another North Carolina teacher won. And then just this year I was contacted by another organization saying that I was nominated by peers and formal students to win an east coast music teacher award which would've included around a few thousand for the prize, and I could not even bring myself to simply respond to the email for confirmation for consideration. 

The only thing I was quasi proud about was when National Public Radio contacted me wanting to feature one of my compositions and hearing Robert Siegal say, "It's a beautiful piece" on All Things Considered. But even after it aired I criticized my own piece wondering why anyone would want to hear that garbage I wrote as a college kid. 

I am going to stop right there going against my perfectionism, so I don't reveal anything else.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 6, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> I've never shared this before, but I could be called the "Award Turner Downer" Composer. A couple of things happened in my life that probably attributed to this including American composer Charles Ives's quote saying, "Awards are for children, and I'm a grown man." Also when I was a teenager playing basketball my team did not end up winning 1st place although I was the leading scorer and rebounder in the entire league. My loving father knew that even with my accomplishments I would not be recognized at the league's banquet, so he purchased with his own money an extremely large trophy engraved with my stats in which he presented to me at home. I acted flattered and very happy with his generosity but on the inside felt as though I did not deserve it letting my team down as their captain.
> 
> A couple of years ago I was offered a Grammy teacher nomination and literally looked at it for a second and threw it in the garbage, then later on finding out that another North Carolina teacher won. And then just this year I was contacted by another organization saying that I was nominated by peers and formal students to win an east coast music teacher award which would've included around a few thousand for the prize, and I could not even bring myself to simply respond to the email for confirmation for consideration.
> 
> ...



What a clown!

Take any accolade or praise or award and run with it!

Have you ever heard of the phrase “fake it until you make it”? Start faking it. 

People will be entertained whether it’s real or not. Nobody wants the truth anyway. 

Never let the truth get in the way of a great story.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Feb 7, 2018)

Well these days it's getting worse, as I now often see this phrase for people who have been nominated, but not won an award, for example:

"Ivor Novello nominated composer" or such like

...

it seems particularly desperate. Or what the big cheese (Troels) at 8dio does, he calls himself "Academy Award" winning composer, which to everyone sounds like he has won an Oscar, whereas in fact it is the "British Academy Award" - I think that just looks extremely silly.

....

Alan Silvestri has never won an Oscar, neither Danny Elfman nor David or Thomas Newman and the list goes on. Recent events have made rather a mockery of the Oscars anyway, imho, but what are awards anyway? Ultimately organisations that are there to make money, as generally you (or whoever enters on your behalf) have to pay a fee. I get approached to enter for awards, but have so far always declined - these people are ultimately there to appeal to your ego and get your submission fee.

I mean for goodness sake there are now Music Library Awards. What?

@Rodney Money - good on ya, mate. And to add to your great quote from Charles Ives, a quote from the German philosopher Schopenhauer:

_“We will gradually become indifferent to what goes on in the minds of other people when we acquire a knowledge of the superficial nature of their thoughts, the narrowness of their views and of the number of their errors. Whoever attaches a lot of value to the opinions of others pays them too much honour.”


_
Clip from the excellent "Status Anxiety" by Alain de Botton


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 7, 2018)

SillyMidOn said:


> ...
> 
> it seems particularly desperate. Or what the big cheese (Troels) at 8dio does, he calls himself "Academy Award" winning composer, which to everyone sounds like he has won an Oscar, whereas in fact it is the "British Academy Award" - I think that just looks extremely silly.
> 
> ....



I think that is an incredibly undeserved and offensive dig at Troels. He is a hard-working musician and creates a great deal of good fortune in the world. He deserved his British Academy Award and may one day win an American Academy Award.

Shame on you for being a hater and being jealous over other people’s hard work, good fortune, and accomplishments.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 7, 2018)

TO the OP:

Do what feels right to you. Always. Live with the consequences.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 7, 2018)

mverta said:


> Emmy or higher, yes. Otherwise, probably not.



I'd say if you're honest and up front about what exactly the award is, why not? Why would you sell yourself short? So you wouldn't even mention it? Any award or prize related to your work should be included as a history of your achievements. It doesn't mean you need to use it as a catalyst for getting work, or as your main basis for advertising your worth as a "composer". Maybe not in a demo reel, but int a Biography or a Resume, I say why not?
However, if you're as big as you are, the "lower" awards would be meaningless because you probably have lots of awards --the list would get too long I'm sure. For the rest of us, we'll take what we can get.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 7, 2018)

Just do it. Nobody cares what other composers think. They're not going to be the ones hiring you...!


----------



## Polkasound (Feb 7, 2018)

Entertainment awards don't always mean much to us in the industry, but the general public doesn't know that. So, while stating "award-winning" may come across as cheesy to us in the industry, it's definitely good for business, which is the only reason so many of us do it.

To me, "award-winning" is generally expected to denote a state or national award, but that's not a set rule. I think you'll be fine either way.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 7, 2018)

itstav said:


> What do you think about using this in bio, introduction, demo reel etc?
> Does "Award Winning" carry any weight in itself, regardless of what that award is?
> 
> I'm asking because I won an award at a Short Films Festival for Best Music and I didn't take that very seriously. I know it's not a big award compared to national or international awards.
> ...



I read this well..(for me it is) nonsense in every third or fourth soundcloud profile. If it is important for you and if someone knows the project, mention it, otherwise glance through your abilitiy showcasing hopefully your great music and "real" projects you have done. Just my opinion. I am no award winning composer but have had clients ranging from private people to Sony / Paramount Pictures. The clients I guess and from what I know care not that much about what awards you have won or not as long they like you and your music and that you are relyable and fast, flexible, and bring some quality work in no time. That is what counts.


----------



## fixxer49 (Feb 7, 2018)

Daryl said:


> Just do it. Nobody cares what other composers think. They're not going to be the ones hiring you...!


not necessarily - my biggest clients last year were other composers


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 7, 2018)

I think the "Award Winning" label can reassure someone which would give you a job to do without really knowing you, and who would know that you would never have attended a music school. This does not prove that you have talent, but that you have worked in the sphere and that you have a minimum of professionalism. It's a little push that helps you to be "on the job".
But what really matters is ALL we hear from you, and now with modern means, it can be heard. 
Then it depends on your art.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 7, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> I'd say if you're honest and up front about what exactly the award is, why not? Why would you sell yourself short? So you wouldn't even mention it?



Because it crowds out something else you COULD mention. Such as a film or TV show!

@mverta is right insofar as an award is only an award if someone else has heard of it. If you are pitching to, say, ad executives a lot then it makes sense to mention if you've won a CLIO. But otherwise, people will just be like "What is that?" Only your fellow composers will recognize a Marvin Hamlisch Award or something like that.

Lemme let you all in on a secret, once about four years ago I posted a fake ad posing as a director because I wanted to know what composers replies looked like. One of my biggest takeaways from that experience (other than the sheer ridiculous volume of replies) is that "award winning" is a sentence filler. Anyone who had something more tangible to lead with, did so.

Nothing is as valuable as credits. Credits say you have done the job before, put up with the stress and demands, and created something that actually deserved to be in a film. Features and TV shows are more impressive than shorts naturally, and composers raced to distinguish their features as not low budget crap (e.g. they would add a little description for each film that it was "starring so and so," "produced by so and so" trying to add a little bit of context someone in the industry might recognize if they had never heard of the film).

IMO composers have no reason to lead with awards until they reach the tier where awards may become a way of compensating for the fact that, as long as their credit list is, there isn't any really "OH, you did THAT? WOW" product on it.

Also it does no good to puff up your industry connections in any context other than "I did this big project." For example it's useless to say "I worked with Disney." Oh you did? As what, the sign that measured if people were tall enough to ride the coaster?


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 8, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Because it crowds out something else you COULD mention. Such as a film or TV show!
> 
> @mverta is right insofar as an award is only an award if someone else has heard of it. If you are pitching to, say, ad executives a lot then it makes sense to mention if you've won a CLIO. But otherwise, people will just be like "What is that?" Only your fellow composers will recognize a Marvin Hamlisch Award or something like that.
> 
> ...



I think we're over complicating things a bit here. To each his own.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 8, 2018)

Winners win. Whiners....


----------

